# Oliver ate a piece of chocolate. Will he be ok?



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

My little niece was eating a bag of M & M's and one fell on the floor. Well before she could bend down and pick it up Oliver zoomed across the floor and ate it. I know chocolate is toxic for dogs. He weighs 8.5 pounds. Will this one piece be harmful? Anything that should be done? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Nope he'll be fine. It takes much more than that to be a problem.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think your pup ate enough for it to really have any affect. I found a calculator Chocolate Toxicity Calculator - Dog ate chocolate? Find Poisonous dose. which works out how much your dog can eat before it gets sick. Good luck, but I'm absolutely positive Oliver will be fine.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Trust me, I'm an M&M expert. You gotta be good at something right? One of mine got on the bedside table one day and finished off over half a pack of dark chocolate ones and she's about 8 lbs too. All that happened was she got fatter and I got mad....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Really dark chocolate is really the only kind to worry over at all. And even if he got one dark chocolate m&m he would be ok. It takes a lot more than that to cause real damage. 

Mostly chocolate causes indigestion and an upset tummy.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am glad I don't have to worry then.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is about to be Easter. I've heard stories of dogs getting into the basket and eating all the goodies inside. This has lead to some really costly vet bills. Just keep in mind that is way more chocolate than 1 m&m and usually a lot more than 1 bag of m&m's. 

"You did remember to put the kids candy right?" "Me, you said you were going to do it!" - don't let this be you lol

I heard their eyes glaze over and they appear to be in a daze when they have a serious overdose.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Patches got into a bag of Hershey's kisses a few years ago and ate half the bag or more. I induced vomiting because I was freaked out. Vet gave me the amount of peroxide to give. She threw up two HUGE piles of chocolate on my white carpet. I had left her outside forever hoping she would puke outside but she wanted to be comfortable inside.


----------



## Melvillev (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Oliver is looking so cute.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Patches got into a bag of Hershey's kisses a few years ago and ate half the bag or more. I induced vomiting because I was freaked out. Vet gave me the amount of peroxide to give. She threw up two HUGE piles of chocolate on my white carpet. I had left her outside forever hoping she would puke outside but she wanted to be comfortable inside.


Isn't it sweet that she wanted to be near you when she ruined the carpet? Dogs are so thoughtful....:wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a dobe years ago who ate an entire snickers bar. Paper and all, and he was fine. I freaked some, but he was fine.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My husbands grandmother used to keep a dish of M&M's on the counter and give them to her Yorkie Mix as treats. When we stayed with her for a month, she handed them out to my first Lhasa as treats, too. This was before they started saying chocolate was bad for dogs. Both dogs were fine (and happy!). 

Those were the good old days, when the dogs could have M&M's and she would make me biscuits and gravy with fried green apples on the side for breakfast! Now the dogs can't have chocolate and I eat my bowl of organic fruit cereal from Whole Foods for breakfast. hwell:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> Isn't it sweet that she wanted to be near you when she ruined the carpet? Dogs are so thoughtful....:wink:



Yeah she was sweet enough to even look right at me before she did it. Oh and she moved when she threw up the second pile. Guess she thought the carpet needed a new color. Hahaha


----------

